# Umm... Does anyone know...



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

what would happen if my dog ate half a small cube of freeze dried brine shrimp?

I was feeding some of it to my fish an placed half of it on a stool.
I went to go get a fish bowl to drain a bit of water from the tank but when i came back the cube was gone and my dog is standing beside the stool licking her lips... uh oh... 

should i be worried?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it, but that's also because my dog eats a lot of stuff and is fine... he's an idiot though.....just keep an eye on her and if she seems to be acting differently or obviously in distress, then call a vet...but I doubt anything can happen, it is just shrimp!


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

ah thats what i thought. just wanted to make sure. 
i know you can google a list of foods dogs cant eat. but thats mostly human foods , never mentions anything about fish foods hehe.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'd guess it's fine. I think I may have eaten some sometime by accident. Completely by accident.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> I'd guess it's fine. I think I may have eaten some sometime by accident. Completely by accident.


I would love to hear this one LOL LOL


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Never thaw frozen foods in the kitchen next to you where you are eating, especially not in the same set/pattern of dishes that your side dishes are in, and watch TV and eat. Salty. Very salty. 

I did not get sick, but then again, I have eaten a fair amount of strange things in my lifetime.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

LOL

I won't list the strange stuff I've eaten....


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Oh god, too funny this thread !!! 

Weirdest thing I ever ate was the fly that zipped into my mouth when I was on a swing as a child


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

dont boys eat worms to freak girls out ?
gee i remember eating a worm or 2 when i was a kid .


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i used to eat ants... 

Is your puppy okay today???


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

> i used to eat ants...


Chocolate covered or still wriggling?


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

yup she's doing juuuuuuust fine. 
tearing away at my phone cords as if nothing happened. 

as for foods. i really gotta say that i don't quite care for frogs legs at all. 

and as a kid. ate an opened full pack of maynard swedish berry candies that i found somewhere on the ground in the school yard. 

logic behind that? "whoever throws out perfectly good candy is CRAZY!"


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ROFL Wiy!!

I have had moving and chocolate ones cory LOL


----------

